# Any Logic Pro X users using Lemur on the iPad?



## jcs88 (Jul 9, 2015)

A few threads mentioning this but they are quite outdated so I thought I'd ask again.

Lemur seems to be built more for Ableton's Live. I like the idea of an in-app editor but from reading around on the net folks seem to have a lot of trouble with getting Lemur to work on Logic.

I'm looking for the basic mixer/transport functionality, as well as being able to easily hit key-switches and assign CC controllers. I don't know if this is possible, but I'd like to have 'blank' faders I can wiggle when getting Native Instruments stuff to listen for CC assignments. Lemur also has a few other cool features/ways of controlling stuff (the squares/orbs, so I'm wondering if they're usable in Logic.

Additionally the reply here makes me a little worried, though admittedly I don't fully understand it:
http://support.liine.net/customer/portal/questions/6372861-how-to-use-lemur-as-generic-control-surface-with-logic-pro-x

I'd like to avoid having to learn the whole environment if possible. I've got TouchOSC but fans of Lemur are saying it can do more, and I find the overall look of a well made template nicer to look at.

Does anyone here use an iPad running Lemur in LPX? Any comments on functionality/usability?

Thanks.


----------



## gpax (Jul 9, 2015)

With respect to LPX, it does not support binary communication, which what is being referred to. In short, anything you touch or control on the iPad will control whatever you've assigned it to in LPX, but any automation will not be reflected back on the Lemur app. However, there are workarounds (that I've never tried) to route this communication via Logic's environment, and I believe it borrows a Mackie protocol built into LPX to achieve this.

But...I use Lemur in conjunction with LPX all the time, mainly for controlling Kontakt instruments. Lemur is anything you want it to be, so when you create objects (buttons, knobs, faders and more complicated objects with attributes) these are all available to you for whatever purpose (and CC) you have designated. Some of these objects can be quite complex, and used to control other objects within Lemur. So for example, you can have a master object (say a fader) controlling groups of objects (faders), and so forth. There is a learning curve to creating and customizing more complex objects.

As for LPX transport functionality, that is straightforward in Lemur. I will often copy and paste a transport container that I've created specifically for logic into whatever K5 instrument I've created a Lemur template for. This is usually small, and sits at the bottom of the screen, but lets me cycle, record, stop and play while I'm also working the parameters of an orchestral instrument.

For me, the in-app editor has pros and cons. It's great for making assignments and creating objects directly from the iPad, as needed, but I've found when building more involved templates (where I have objects nested in containers and so forth) it is nearly impossible to edit by touch. Hence I mainly use the Lemur editor on the mac for building things. As for aesthetics you mentioned, I go to great lengths to "disguise" objects (lots of containers) to get a more flat, customized look for my needs.

That's about the extent of my Lemur experience, and clearly there are others doing more involved things with it. But feel free to PM for more discussion, if you like.

Greg


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jul 9, 2015)

Why not use Logic Remote? I bought an ipad pretty much just for for that and it's great. You can customise pages of keyswitch buttons in addition to plugin controls, mixer and smart controls.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 9, 2015)

Yes, I use Logic Remote for Logic X Its key commands and Mixer sections are enough for me for now. Its free and It still barely works on old Ipad2's as well. (wilx, can you pls pass along info on setting up keyswitches w/ logic remote ?) 

I also have Lemur and am going to be setting it up (with liquid courage) for more interesting things such as Twisted Tools ensemble control, etc. 



wilx said:


> Why not use Logic Remote? I bought an ipad pretty much just for for that and it's great. You can customise pages of keyswitch buttons in addition to plugin controls, mixer and smart controls.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jul 9, 2015)

aesthete said:


> wilx, can you pls pass along info on setting up keyswitches w/ logic remote ?



To my shame, I meant key commands, not keyswitches. If keyswitches are just a matter of MIDI notes, they're simple to do with TouchOSC, and I'd presume Lemur also. Beyond that I'm not much use...


----------



## ThomasL (Jul 9, 2015)

I've built a few custom Lemur templates. None using a mix function as I have a Mackie Universal, can't touch that, oh wait, I can (pun intended).

The one I've built for myself looks a bit like this:













Lemurs biggest advantage over everything else is in the scripting. That coupled with Logics environment gets you a long, long way.

This one is a work in progress. I use it as a controller for various different plugins on the 2-bus. Send from Lemur -> Logic via MIDI CC, Logic transforms it to its own Fader values. When something is touched in Logic it sends transformed Fader values to Lemur as MIDI CC and Lemur acts accordingly.


----------



## seabass (Nov 7, 2019)

ThomasL said:


> I've built a few custom Lemur templates. None using a mix function as I have a Mackie Universal, can't touch that, oh wait, I can (pun intended).
> 
> The one I've built for myself looks a bit like this:
> 
> ...


I’m a bit late to the game here. Any chance you can describe the process of getting the logic values back into lemur? Is that en environment kinda thing? Or if you know of a guide out there. Thanks!


----------



## A.G (Nov 7, 2019)

jcs88 said:


> Does anyone here use an iPad running Lemur in LPX? Any comments on functionality/usability?


For example, Art Pro 6 comes with an awesome Lemur scripted workstation which supports LPX Articulations Teleport from the Art Pro EDITOR, Logic track Sync etc. It is a combination of well done Logic Control Surface, Environment Channel Strip Macros and Lemur response, where you can assign the Lemur Presets track sync recall easily.
Here are some Videos:


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 8, 2019)

seabass said:


> I’m a bit late to the game here. Any chance you can describe the process of getting the logic values back into lemur? Is that en environment kinda thing? Or if you know of a guide out there. Thanks!


Well, it's a matter of letting Lemur listen to MIDI on an incoming port, Logic sends the values when you alter anything in that particual environment (requires that you've set up something though).

Been away from Logic for a few years so I'm sorry but I don't think I'm that much help these days


----------

